# T4T ..........Toast



## Not Sure (Oct 3, 2019)

http://www.timefortuckerman.com/forums/forum/lunch-rocks/general-discussion-tux

Sad to see this Forum die . It was a great resource for me years ago on my first trip to Tuckerman . The last few years there was virtually no traffic .


----------



## JimG. (Oct 3, 2019)

Wow end of an era.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Oct 4, 2019)

I made some life long friends from T4T..   So there's that


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 7, 2019)

Wow.  That is a surprise.


----------



## skiur (Oct 8, 2019)

not really, that forum has been beyond dead the last few years......they were lucky if they got 2 posts a month.


----------



## abc (Oct 9, 2019)

Internet forums have been dying a slow death for the past 10 years. 

A victim of Facebook, I'm told. Though I can't say I quite understand. 

How long will THIS forum last? There hadn't been a whole lot of traffic during the off-season (summer). But even during ski season, its traffic is sporadic. Long period of little to no activity even in winter. 

In the mean time, the cost of running the forum isn't exactly cheap, especially in terms of admin labor. It's not a very profitable proposition for the owner.


----------



## Edd (Oct 9, 2019)

abc said:


> Internet forums have been dying a slow death for the past 10 years.
> 
> A victim of Facebook, I'm told. Though I can't say I quite understand.
> 
> How long will THIS forum last? There hadn't been a whole lot of traffic during the off-season (summer). But even during ski season, its traffic is sporadic. Long period of little to no activity even in winter.



I’m not privy to the traffic numbers here, but Vail buying Peaks was a shot of summer adrenaline by my observation. We don’t get that every summer. 

Agree winters are slower than, say, three years ago. I’d sure miss it if it went away but we’re not at the T4T stage yet.


----------



## Nick (Oct 9, 2019)

I was up at Wildcat / Pinkham Notch this past weekend. I haven't skied Tucks since I think 2002 but I remember getting on that forum way back then.


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 9, 2019)

Yep, not much going on there recently. I hit their "slackfest" at the snowfields in 2011. I hiked and skied Tucks the next day. What a great Memorial Day weekend. I'll never forget everyone discussing their weekend plans at work. I was asked what I was doing, when I said skiing, the reply was, water skiing?

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## abc (Oct 9, 2019)

Edd said:


> I’d sure miss it if it went away but we’re not at the T4T stage yet.


I would miss it IF it goes away. And I hope it won't.

I'm just saying many other forums had gone away! Telemarktips, epicski, and a bunch of non-skiing forums I used to frequent. One whitewater forum is on its last leg: for sale, but with only like 1 post in the past month (this is prime season for whitewater, mind you)! 

Even forums I still belong to and participate in, traffic has been trending down for the last few years. Some forums I admit I abandoned due to lack of interesting post to read. As a consequence, no participation from me, which doesn't help to bring up traffic. It's a vicious cycle, one poster a time.


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 10, 2019)

They had a format change a couple years earlier that seemed to be a turning point for traffic . Sad part is the loss of info for first timers to Tucks . Being a flatlander and not knowing the areas  I would never have known about all of the dangers ( Ice fall areas to avoid, undermined areas ect.)   that can get you into trouble if you're not cautious or just not familiar with above treeline dangers.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 10, 2019)

abc said:


> I would miss it IF it goes away. And I hope it won't.



I just looked and am amazed to find I've been here for 15 years.

This forum has been shot at and beaten to death and it still survives.


----------



## abc (Oct 10, 2019)

"shot at and beaten to death"?

I guess there's history I didn't know about.


----------



## Harvey (Nov 1, 2019)

As the admin of another forum, I can tell you that if member can self police, behave like adults, don't specifically look for trouble, it makes a difference.

Don't make work for the mod and then if the forum is marginal (profitwise) the admin may leave it going longer.

I still think, for skiing, forums have something that facebook doesn't. But I am clearly in the minority on that.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 4, 2019)

I like forums. I can see posts in the order they appear. I'm not subjected to some algorithm that thinks it's showing me what I want to see. I probably sound like an old dude. :lol:


----------



## abc (Dec 17, 2019)

The whole point of internet is we get to choose what we read/hear/listen/watch, instead of some big media company deciding what their audience want to hear/read...

But with the consolidation, we're back to a few big "social" media company deciding what we want to hear/read... 

I think for those of us who prefer forums because we want to do what we want rather than being force fed, we're unfortunately a minority. The rest of the population all went to Facebook & Twiter etc.


----------

